# Relative Visa (spouse) - Work endorsement



## babyruth (May 14, 2016)

Hello everyone.

Please bear with my mouthful post and if this question may have been here somehow because I am feeling so stressed out with my situation right now. I have Relative’s visa (but I am married to a South African. SA embassy in my country issues Relative visa and not Spousal). And now, a company offered me a job and I know that I need to have this work endorsement thing to legalize everything. They have given me a 3 month probation contract for the meantime since that is how it works first, if they like my performance then the permanent contract will follow. I am working on processing my endorsement at the moment. I would appreciate any enlightenment/opinion/advice you can give me.

My questions are:
1.	Why is it illegal to work while the endorsement is still being processed when VFS / HA requires employment contract as a requirement? Isn’t it that when you get a contract you are supposed to be working and you can’t breach it? What company would make their newly hired employee not come to work for 2 or so months while waiting for an endorsement result? 

2.	About the requirement of Police clearance/security certificate. They don’t want anything older than 6 months. But the one I have issued by the highest authority from my country is valid for a year. I got this last Oct. 2015 and would lapse Oct. 2016. I came here to SA by February. Is there an alternative way I can that’s faster to have this become a proper requirement to submit?

3.	What does documentation proving cohabitation means?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

babyruth said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Please bear with my mouthful post and if this question may have been here somehow because I am feeling so stressed out with my situation right now. I have Relative’s visa (but I am married to a South African. SA embassy in my country issues Relative visa and not Spousal). And now, a company offered me a job and I know that I need to have this work endorsement thing to legalize everything. They have given me a 3 month probation contract for the meantime since that is how it works first, if they like my performance then the permanent contract will follow. I am working on processing my endorsement at the moment. I would appreciate any enlightenment/opinion/advice you can give me.
> 
> ...


1. It is illegal to work without having the required permit or visa. This is obvious. No company is above the law and you have to wait or otherwise work illegally. This is a standard law in most countries.

2. I'm not sure how to speed up the police clearance in your country, but SA will only accept something not older than 6 months.

3. An example is a joint lease. Just think about how you can prove in written documents that you lived together.

Sorry to sound harsh in these answers, but you will get a rejection if you don't follow the law.


----------



## babyruth (May 14, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> 1. It is illegal to work without having the required permit or visa. This is obvious. No company is have to wait or otherwise work illegally. This is a standard law in most countries.
> 
> 2. I'm not sure how to speed up the police clearance in your country, but SA will only accept something not older than 6 months.
> 
> ...


Hi legalman. Thanks for the time replying. I appreciate it a lot. I guess a company would have to want you so much that they will issue you a contract that would state you can come to work 2 months or so after. i just hope a certain time period would be allowable for us to work while processing everything. 

And just for follow up question, why would some relative visa has the condition "may not work" while some don't? And to those who doesnt state that are we somehow being permitted?


----------

